# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  من هنا وهناك

## هيثم صديق

*عااااااااااادي
كيف اهنا واعيش وانا صبرى اضحى مودع
وسببى الرخرخ المن قام صغير متفدع
جنيت وجنى جنا وحالى اصلو مبدع
اهج شقيش اهج فاضلى تانى اجدع
(العبادي يتحدث بلسان المساكين الاملو امبارح )
ونام الحسود بالسكري
انتظروا ليشمتوا  فشتموا
:يا صفراب
دور الاربعة عند المريخ عااادي يا اعادي
والحمد لله ان الصفر ما بعادي
فلقد صعد المريخ كالمعتاد
بزنقة بخنقة
المهم انه يصعد دائما
ويصل النهائي
ويشيل الكاس
عملها قبل كده خمس مرات
اولاها في تنزانيا دي
المريخ اصبح مجرب فأسالوه
مش بيقولوا اسأل مجرب وما تسأل طبيب
وعشان ما يزعل الجماعة 
هم برضهم مجربين!
زحوا لي غادي
تر تر تر لي غادي
المريخ صعد
اما صعد:
في جماعة بقوا مع كل ضربة تجيهم كربة
وفي النهاية بننزل في العوازل كي
وتجلي عصام بريمة
اسوة بحامد الحضري
شفتوا كيف حامد وعصام اتلخبطوا
لانهما واحد
بذات الشعار
وفرق كبير بين الصعود والتصنيف
موضوع التصنيف ده فلسفة فارغة
زي القال لي ابوه: انا بقنعك انه الجدادة دي اتنين
ابوه شال الجدادة واكلها وقال ليه: اكل انت التانية
التصنيف لما في المقصورة كابتنك يقيف
ويشيل كاس نظييييف
وبعد داك سلم لي علي التصنيف يا خفيف
وبجي الخريف
طلق حا يجي الخريف
واللواري بتقيف
وقول يا لطيف
نضيع بلنت نهدر ركلة من نقطة الجزاء
ده كلو ما بخلينا نعمل عزاء
المحصلة النهائية اننا في المربع الذهبي
نحن في المربع وناس تلعب مع البريجل
الهندسة كلها ما تلقوا الا بريجل
وحارس المرمي عمك هرمنا
قال ليك الحارس عاين لي اتوبونج وقال : هرمنا...هرمنا (معاها تحنبكة) في انتظار هذه الماسورة التاريخية
والمريخ في المربع الذهبي  يا ناس الصفر
في ناس بتحشش بي الصفر
تكشكش بيه وتقشر
لكن لو عرقت بيهد
في ناس انتظرت علي امل
جاها الاجل
اجل حديد ايييييييه يكا
ومن غير المريخ يفعل الافاعيل
باسمه فقط يمكن ان يصعد الي النهائي
اكاد اجزم ان المريخ هذا لو لعب بتشكيلة بغلة عبد الخير فسيصل الي مبتغاه
لان البغلة انذاك ستصبح بت
Ball
مش بت بول
وسنكتب تحت هذا العنوان(عااااااااااااااااااادي)
ما فاز المريخ وغلب وانتصر
وسنكتب تحت عنوان(عااااادي) اذا ما كالمعتاد حرن الدماعة
وحرف الالف سيتكرر خمس مرات
بعدد الموبيتات المازمبيات الكنغوليات العظمي
وعلي المنتظرين وقوفا ان يقعدوا
انتظاركم بطول يا بتوع الفول
اتصنفوا لي سمح كده لامن ال82 سنة صفر دي يجيها الصفر بي اليمين
والصعود لنا
وانشاء الله كمان دايما صاعدين
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*تسلم الاخ الاستاذ الرائع هيثم صديق 
ولك الف تحيه
                        	*

----------


## السناري

*مشكور الأستاذ الرائع هيثم صديق على الروائع .
والله التصنيف دا لا نسمع به إلا في السودان ، ولا يجد أدنى إهتمام في بقية الدول لماذا ؟؟
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*يعطيك ألف عافية يا رائع جفيتني و الجلفوط ضايع
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجامرابي
					

يعطيك ألف عافية يا رائع جفيتني و الجلفوط ضايع



820 * 280  ههههههههههه  :ANSmile30:
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رائع دوما المبدع هيثم صديق 
تسلم ياصفوة
*

----------


## كسمبر

*لكم التحية............. جميع الصفوة
*

----------

